# Mega-Bucks Semen Collection



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Last call for anyone who might be interested in bringing their bucks over to the farm to be collected. Cam Faircloth with Mega-Bucks Semen Service will be at our place on Monday, October 24th. He charges $5 per straw with a 30 straw minimum. If the buck can't be collected or the semen can't be frozen and thawed and show viable sperm, there's no charge. If you want your buck(s) collected, please email me a copy of your goats' ADGA pedigree and the number of straws you want to have put up so Cam can preprint the straws before he gets to our place. My email address is [email protected].

I'm leaving for the ADGA Convention next Saturday, October 15th and will be gone all that week so I'll need to send Cam the information before I leave.

Thanks! Caroline


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Is he going to be selling any semen while he is there? Geoff and Nancy Masterman used to have catalogs (better than the Sears Christmas Wish Book :lol) that you could flip through and purchase from tanks they had there with them.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

He always has some semen with him but I don't think he has a catalog. I can bring you catalogs back from Convention if you'd like. BioGenics usually has a really nice one they publish each year. You can email Cam at [email protected] and see what he has in his tank. Caroline


----------

